# future project



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

pictures are bad sorry but i'll get better ones when i start the weathering process. I have 3 miles from my house two GP60's plus a awesome caboose parked on a siding behind a big building that i did no know what here till i started driving around. 
And the funny thing is i happen to have a few GP 60 and a Santa Fe caboose so I'm going to attempt to make them into the real Mc Coy's . 

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y469/grbauc/011-1.jpg

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y469/grbauc/006-1.jpg

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y469/grbauc/002-3.jpg

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y469/grbauc/017-1.jpg



this should be a fun project i'll have to go back and get some picts of both sides, I'll take the models with me so if i get caught ill have them to show what I'm doing to get me out of a jam if i get a uptight person. I've never been stopped so im not in the system so i fig i always have one freebie.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice project. It's cool to do a project that has some meaning to you. Seeing them in real life and then trying to replicate that image for your layout is awesome. 2 thumbs up /) /) Looks like you got a bunch of nice stuff in that closet.
-Art


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*thanks*

yea i was excited to find these so close to my house i knew the BNSF line ran there and that they stored Grain cars and such for the industrial warehouses in the area, but i did not know hidden was some awesome Locomotives with a sweet caboose. 
And that id have some models of the same engines a super cool find. :thumbsup:


----------

